# Highly Sensitive Person (trait)



## wildgosling (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone hear heard of this/think they are one? Apparently it's a real trait that has been accepted by professionals? Although the trait of high sensitivity is not a disorder, People who are HSPs may be more susceptible to social anxiety.

For more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highly_sensitive_person

I'm definitely a highly sensitive person. I get really highly excited by stimuli- more so than most people. Even moderately intense movies will set me on edge and make me unable to sleep for several hours. Groups of people are the worst! After a period of time, I have to step out and relax a bit- even then my skin is tingling. I reflect deeply about everything and can't help myself -it is really frustrating. 
I found it easier to understand myself after I learnt about the HSP trait. 
Does anyone else here think they might have the trait?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I completely relate to this. Whenever I read, or see other posts about the HSP thing I always relate. I cry SO easily- it can be embarrassing. I cry over things that I am not really that upset about, but the urge to cry overwhelms my ability to control it, and I just start sobbing about something asinine, and people start feeling sorry for me. Soooo embarrassing!

I remember the first time I cried for a stupid reason. I was six or so, and I asked a guy at a snack bar for a hot dog and he said they were out- and when I went back to my mom I started cry because of the way he said it, but I knew he didn't intend to sound mean or anything, and it confused my mom a lot. She was like, "WTF, was he mean to you?" and i was like, "no, i just...am crying???"

i always wonder if my mom understood or just thought it was weird.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've never met anyone more sensitive. In my case it is a disorder; it's very disabling. I ceiling the HSP scale.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think my first post on this site was about the confusion between the criteria of SAD, HSP and Asperger's. I'd add introversion to the list. While there are all different, there seems to be a lot of overlap in many of the behaviours.


----------



## sadeyes (Aug 22, 2010)

I read a good book about Highly Sensitive People called :

*Making Work Work for the Highly Sensitive Person by Barrie S. Jaeger*


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

I accepted the dx of hsp before I accepted the dx of avpd. Hsp is a lot nicer dx to accept. I have a feeling that in many cases a lot of disorders can come from hsp if things go wrong. I think that people who are hsp can manage a very functional fulfilling life if they have support and dare I say genetic predisposition. But I do think that hsp can go either way. I clearly am hsp. But because of genetics and childhood abuse, I was not able to allow it to work for me in my life. I was very emotionally battered. And had too much of a genetic predisposition for depression , anxiety and such. Hope this makes sense. I do not think that hsp in and of itself is a defecit. Just a huge challenge. That can have great benefits if nurtured properly.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

mcmuffinme said:


> I completely relate to this. Whenever I read, or see other posts about the HSP thing I always relate. I cry SO easily- it can be embarrassing. I cry over things that I am not really that upset about, but the urge to cry overwhelms my ability to control it, and I just start sobbing about something asinine, and people start feeling sorry for me. Soooo embarrassing!
> 
> I remember the first time I cried for a stupid reason. I was *six or so*, and I asked a guy at a snack bar for a hot dog and he said they were out- and when I went back to my mom I started cry because of the way he said it, but I knew he didn't intend to sound mean or anything, and it confused my mom a lot. She was like, "WTF, was he mean to you?" and i was like, "no, i just...am crying???"
> 
> i always wonder if my mom understood or just thought it was weird.


You were six years old. It's not a stupid reason. You were six. A child. A developing human being. You remain one now of course but the idea that any other child in the world would have sat there in the same circumstances and gone: "oh, wait, I won't get upset about this because cognitively I know it's not a real reason to get upset..." is daft.

Sometimes we don't cognitively understand or appreciate the power of our emotions. That happens on a much broader spectrum for it to be automatically evidence of a hyper sensitive trait within the person. In this day and age of a particular worship of the uber rational, a lot of people feel encouraged to close themselves off from their own emotions. Those with their own agendas speak of it not being grown up or "right and proper" to be governed by the emotions. Well, if you reduce the feeling out of life you may as well turn the lamp out fully. Because the fun is gone. Yes, breaking down like someone has died if you spill some milk is daft and an overreaction. But we are human and over reacting is sometimes our right.

The hyper sensitive trait is an interesting one but I would be very wary of cold reading the self/identity construct into some criteria set out by this or that therapist/doctor/psychologist etc. Proper care and attention by a qualified professional on an individual one to one basis is the best way for diagnosis of particular traits, issues, problems etc to be recognised, appreciated and dealt with.


----------



## much2muse (Jan 2, 2011)

tiredandworn said:


> I accepted the dx of hsp before I accepted the dx of avpd. Hsp is a lot nicer dx to accept. I have a feeling that in many cases a lot of disorders can come from hsp if things go wrong. I think that people who are hsp can manage a very functional fulfilling life if they have support and dare I say genetic predisposition. But I do think that hsp can go either way. I clearly am hsp. But because of genetics and childhood abuse, I was not able to allow it to work for me in my life. I was very emotionally battered.


I am also an avpd and I agree. I do think it stemmed from being highly sensitive and never having the support I needed growing up (and I still don't have it.) My parents have never really understood my nature and I've never had a lot of friends. But, mostly because two members of my family are bipolar and that has affected me tremendously.

Whenever people argue I get really overwhelmed and want to flee. Also, I am hyper-sensitive to judgment, hate being watched, and can only handle socializing for so long (if I can't escape the situation, I actually get angry, and I think I have read somewhere that it's like a fight or flight thing. Not sure.)


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I probably started out that way when I was young then I progressed to social anxiety disorder then avpd In the last couple years I've become schizotypal


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you guys have a lot of sensory sensitivities? If yes, have you found anything (medication or otherwise) that helped? This is a major problem for me.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

yes...flourescent lights


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

My major sensory issue is misophonia.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

joinmartin said:


> The hyper sensitive trait is an interesting one but I would be very wary of cold reading the self/identity construct into some criteria set out by this or that therapist/doctor/psychologist etc. Proper care and attention by a qualified professional on an individual one to one basis is the best way for diagnosis of particular traits, issues, problems etc to be recognised, appreciated and dealt with.


The thing with the HSP trait and scale is it's used with non-clinical populations and is a spectrum. Therefore, many who have such traits and also have to struggle to find ways to manage them wouldn't be able to obtain any clinical diagnosis from it anyway. Those at the high end might be diagnosable with conditions such as autism or sensory processing disorder, but in my experience there's a paucity of appropriate professionals to diagnose those let alone help.



Kon said:


> Do you guys have a lot of sensory sensitivities? If yes, have you found anything (medication or otherwise) that helped? This is a major problem for me.


I don't touch meds because I don't trust any of my doctors, let alone trust them with my neurochemistry, in which they are not specialised. Therefore I find other ways to manage the sensitivity. For instance I put extra covers over my bedroom window, never leave the house without carrying sunglasses and earplugs, take breaks when in overwhelming situations, learn to make requests of people (such as to reduce volume or let me be alone a while), do certain tasks only at specific points of the day, have the appropriate clothing and bed covers ready for the temperature/time of year, have routines that minimise exposure to stimuli, and have several food options available because it's more likely I'll tolerate at least one. It's been really tricky and taken years and I'm still learning. It's also dynamic because the sensitivity varies.


----------



## much2muse (Jan 2, 2011)

Kon said:


> My major sensory issue is misophonia.


Same here. I normally have to leave rooms when I'm overstimulated, or I get angry. I also have a problem with bright light. Like odd_one_out, I have covers over all of my windows. It can be hard for me to go out in summer because it's so bright then. Maybe I'm sensitive to heat, as well?

And I have to give myself a ton of time to get ready in the morning. If I'm limited on time, I get stressed out. I can't handle rushing around.

Does anyone have an urge to sleep when they're overstimulated?


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Luckily there is more information coming out on high sensitivity

These books are on sensory defensiveness or sensory integration problems. These problems are very common in people on the autistic spectrum but they also occur without autism too.

Too Loud, Too Bright, Too Fast, Too Tight

http://www.amazon.com/Loud-Bright-F...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1294104674&sr=8-1
I am currently reading the above book, as it is for adults and has strategies in it.

http://www.amazon.com/Out-Sync-Child-Recognizing-Processing/dp/0399531653/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

The books below, I think deal more with sensitivity in general and maybe more in the emotional sense. The kind of HSPs Elaine Aron describes are supposed to be great as therapists and can read people very well because of how sensitive they are to others and their surroundings so I think this may be less related to autism as people on the spectrum have difficulty reading other people. Although I think people on the spectrum would score high on her self-test for sensitivity because it mostly asks questions about being over stimulated.

http://www.amazon.com/Highly-Sensitive-Persons-Survival-Guide/dp/1572243961/ref=pd_sim_b_4

http://www.amazon.com/Highly-Sensitive-Persons-Workbook/dp/0767903374/ref=pd_sim_b_2

An HSP website:

http://highlysensitive.org/

Here is Elaine Aron's website on highly sensitive people:

http://www.hsperson.com/

This is the highly sensitive person self test:

http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm

Here is my score:

Self-Test Results

You have indicated that 23 of the items are true of you.

Scoring:
If you answered more than fourteen of the questions as true of yourself, you are probably highly sensitive. But no psychological test is so accurate that an individual should base his or her life on it. We psychologists try to develop good questions, then decide on the cut off based on the average response.

How do others score?


----------



## sherry09 (Nov 27, 2010)

*...*

yes, I think from personal experience and reading, if you're a sensitive person, you're more prone to having social phobias/issues because being around people can be really hard. I'm an empath and you tend to absorb people's energies plus you can feel what others are feeling. I can't stand ot be around people. Your energy is also higher or different and you emit different vibes that probably make you stand out more compared to others and people may notice or single you out. I never thought I had phobias but more or less was very sensitive, an empath plus psychic/intuitive. When I go near people I can feel a lot abuot them and even without knowing it so it becomes really frustrating to deal with or be around. People dont understand this and think it's strange.


----------



## much2muse (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting thing from my day: my psychology professor said "I hope no one is sensitive in this class... or they'll have to get over it."

You'd think a psychology professor would be the most empathetic towards sensitivities.

:| I'm doomed.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

antonina said:


> Luckily there is more information coming out on high sensitivity


Thanks for the info. I've a couple of books but nothing recent.



antonina said:


> The kind of HSPs Elaine Aron describes are supposed to be great as therapists and can read people very well because of how sensitive they are to others and their surroundings so I think this may be less related to autism as people on the spectrum have difficulty reading other people.


I've heard reports from AS specialists such as Attwood that there are a surprising number who become interested in it and become therapists. They mention some of the different qualities they bring to the profession.



antonina said:


> How do others score?


I get 27. Almost double where someone's considered an HSP.



much2muse said:


> Interesting thing from my day: my psychology professor said "I hope no one is sensitive in this class... or they'll have to get over it."


Sounds like a typical bully's line. Seems like an idiot.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

antonina said:


> How do others score?


You have indicated that 11 of the items are true of you.

Yeah, I didn't think I was very sensitive either. At least that gives me some peace, else I'd be wondering if I have issues because I take things too seriously.


----------



## tigrotti (Jan 10, 2011)

Besides being emotionally sensitive, I am sensitive to light and noise... I had to get prescription sunglasses made to help when I am outside or driving, and I even went to get my hearing checked to see why noise bothers me so much, but they said I hear normally.

I have problems with noises like computer fans or high-pitched buzzing noises, any type of noise when I am trying to sleep, and when I am having a conversation with someone and there is a distracting noise in the background... I can hear that they are talking but I can't focus on what they are saying. I find myself asking them to repeat themselves even though I'm nowhere near deaf, it's embarrassing.

It's especially awful in classroom settings where you have situations where the fluorescent lights or speakers are giving off a high-pitched squeal and the professor doesn't seem to realize it.


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry. changed my mind about writing what I said. So I edited it out. Gotta love that edit button


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I read most of Aron's, Zeff's and a few other HSP books while I was going through withdrawal in March-April, 2010. I also scored very high on her test and stuff but for whatever reason I found some of her stuff too airy-fairy/new age/mystical, for my liking. But there's no doubt that I feel like I can relate to the HSP and even Aspie label as much as to SAD. Even more to the introverted label. My gut feeling is that the DSM criteria/models are very simplistic. What would this person be labelled:

Mild SAD (but major performance anxiety)
Major sensory sensitivities (e.g. misophonia, heightened startle reflex, etc.)
Emotional immaturity
Relatively strong and abnormal obsessions/interests
Executive dyfunction problems and major problems with multi-tasking
Theoretical (book) smarts but "real" world challenged


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

Kon -All the 6 points you mentioned is exactly how I am. I always find it confusing trying to put myself into a certain category as like you said there are too many things which overlap.
I find it is very hard for others to understand me because of all these different problems, I don't blame them though.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Kon said:


> I read most of Aron's, Zeff's and a few other HSP books while I was going through withdrawal in March-April, 2010. I also scored very high on her test and stuff but for whatever reason I found some of her stuff too airy-fairy/new age/mystical, for my liking. But there's no doubt that I feel like I can relate to the HSP and even Aspie label as much as to SAD. Even more to the introverted label. My gut feeling is that the DSM criteria/models are very simplistic. What would this person be labelled:
> 
> Mild SAD (but major performance anxiety)
> Major sensory sensitivities (e.g. misophonia, heightened startle reflex, etc.)
> ...


As a special education teacher many of my students have comorbid conditions such as Asperger's, OCD, and Sensory integration dysfunction. Students with learning disabilities frequently have ADHD and Speech Language Impairments in addition to this. People don't always neatly fit into one category.

Although, from what I know about autism spectrum disorders from the trainings I have taken on it, it really sounds like you could be high on the spectrum. You would need to be evaluated by a doctor to know for sure though.

I also felt like Aron's activities to deal with the HSP traits were too new age. You will probably like the Too Loud, Too Bright, Too Fast, Too Tight book better because it's more practical.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Many people who are on the autism spectrum or who have high sensory sensitivity might benefit from this book written by a woman who is high on the autism spectrum:

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Love-Pos...TF8&coliid=I2X5OKMAH22PQZ&colid=32Y9WPB9IF7XC

She is able to the grocery store by going at less busy times, wearing sunglasses, and wearing noise canceling head phones. If she didn't do this she would experience sensory over load and meltdown. She has a family and a job so she is high function but extremely sensitive to stimulation. She has lots of strategies that help her.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yep definatley an HSP. I also scored high on the test (24 i think). A lot of times i wish i wasn't so sensitive. It really makes life a lot harder.


----------



## Teflon (Jan 10, 2011)

I use the analogy of all of us having a sensitivity knob on the back of our heads. It gets set at the factory before we are born. In some peoples cases it is set to full scale (like me). This leads to possible outcomes in life including high anxiety, depression, introversion, social anxiety this list goes on. Its not until we are old and smart enough to learn about it that we have any hope of doing something about it. 

On the other hand I believe there are people with that sensitivity knob set to far the other way (no sensitivity). These people are commonly referred to as psychopaths, and have been documented by scientists as having very little fear or anxiety about anything. (no psychological consequences for their actions)


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Aron (p. 90) writes on HSPs:

"Many of you are gifted socially-that's a fact." As I understand her, she's arguing that HSPs have very good intuitions/social giftedness which makes them much more aware of subtleties (like people watching and judging other-which they do). She says that most nonsensitive (non-HSPs) people do not pick up these social subtelties. So I guess if you have SAD, it's because you are aware, painfully aware of this social judging/evaluation. 

Edit: I'm still lost here. Does this make sense to anyone? I'm guessing she's saying because HSPs are able to pick up these social subtleties, they are more likely to get SAD? Do you guys feel like you're socially "gifted". I definitely don't, just more sensitive.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I scored 20 on the self test. Ive never looked into this before but always 
felt that i had hsp from the few things i have read on the subject.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Kon said:


> Aron (p. 90) writes on HSPs:
> 
> "Many of you are gifted socially-that's a fact." As I understand her, she's arguing that HSPs have very good intuitions/social giftedness which makes them much more aware of subtleties (like people watching and judging other-which they do). She says that most nonsensitive (non-HSPs) people do not pick up these social subtelties. So I guess if you have SAD, it's because you are aware, painfully aware of this social judging/evaluation.
> 
> Edit: I'm still lost here. Does this make sense to anyone? I'm guessing she's saying because HSPs are able to pick up these social subtleties, they are more likely to get SAD? Do you guys feel like you're socially "gifted". I definitely don't, just more sensitive.


That was another problem with her discussion of HSP, I think there are definitely different types of sensitivity. Her test doesn't differentiate between someone with sensitivity and someone with autism and sensory dysfunction. My students on the spectrum would all score high on that test but they are not socially gifted.

I can understand people's feelings but sometimes if I am having intense anxiety I think it interferes with this. From what I remember reading she said that all HSPs don't have SAD. She said that having a bad childhood would trigger it.

I also think that having very high sensory sensitivity would give you anxiety regardless of your parents. I think this is more like sensory dysfunction. Occupational therapy is supposed to help it not talking therapy.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I scored a 23 on the self-test. Emotionally, I'm incredibly sensitive to almost everything. Physically, I'm very sensitive to loud noises and chaotic environments; more so than bright lights or anything else. Quite literally I feel like I'm going crazy if there's too much going on. It's really frightening at times. I honestly had no idea there was a term for what I felt until about a year ago. I thought it was normal.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

laurel said:


> Kon -All the 6 points you mentioned is exactly how I am. I always find it confusing trying to put myself into a certain category as like you said there are too many things which overlap.
> I find it is very hard for others to understand me because of all these different problems, I don't blame them though.


Do you find other people naturally like you or are kinda ambivalent toward you? Does you behaviour stand out in a crowd as being different but interesting in some way or are you so quiet/shy that nobody even notices you? Do people make fun of you?


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I also scored a 23 on the self-test. I've always been a sensitive person in pretty much every way. when I was younger I was always crying over everything, and everyone always told me I was too sensitive. I've learned to control the crying, but I still feel tears instantly well up in my eyes in certain situations, like if someone raises their voice to me or criticizes me, or even if I'm listening to really beautiful music or something like that. I was interested to see the question about being sensitive to caffeine...I'm very sensitive to most substances, especially stimulants, and I've always wondered why that would be. I can literally tell if they accidentally give me a caffeinated coffee at dunkin' instead of a decaf like I order, and I have physical side effects for hours. I also feel like I'm better than most people at decoding people's motivations and reading their psychology (I'm hard to lie to, let's put it that way), though I suppose I could just think I'm good at it when really I'm misreading people entirely.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I just got back from the doctor's. I have to write everything down beforehand to prevent freaking out and overloading because I can't articulate myself well verbally. However she asked loads of questions and I had to speak without preparation. She kept questioning me about sensory issues and why I stay indoors and why the temperature of the bath water must be right, etc. She seemed perplexed despite being very experienced in general practice. I feel a bit of a freak. I reckon most people don't understand their sensitivities and therefore keep them to themselves and don't have the terms to articulate their symptoms. The sensory stuff came up because I was there about allergies. She reckons I've a new skin one and said she can only recommend moisturising because there's no cure and identification tests are inadequate. All these issues, including the social, are linked for me.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

tigrotti said:


> This just happened to me the other day! She suggested I start writing before my appointments. But, what I want to know is why I have so much trouble connecting the part of my brain that thinks and the part of my brain that talks. They don't seem to mesh very well...


Me too. For me I feel like all these below are related in some way:

1. Poor verbal communication, good written communication.
2. Good at recognition (multiple choice) but very poor in recall (essay-type questions). 
3. Can remember faces/avatars of people but horrible at names.
4. Good at theory, retarted in lab/practical/work.

Maybe someone in psychology can comment if it's a problem with working memory, executive dysfunction, verbal memory issues or simply due to anxiety or if it's perfectly normal?


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm actually pretty laid back in terms of what they are talking about. I don't like being called Highly Sensitive because of my anxiety...I've heard before "you don't have anxiety you're just sensitive" and i don't feel that's the case.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

tigrotti said:


> This just happened to me the other day! She suggested I start writing before my appointments. But, what I want to know is why I have so much trouble connecting the part of my brain that thinks and the part of my brain that talks. They don't seem to mesh very well...


This is quite common for someone on the autism spectrum or someone who has a language processing problem.

Some of my students have non-verbal IQs in the 120s but have difficulty expressing themselves verbally.

It's best to write down what you want to say before you go to a doctor's appointment so you are prepared.

Are you stronger visually?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

antonina said:


> Some of my students have non-verbal IQs in the 120s but have difficulty expressing themselves verbally.


That's interesting. Do you know their verbal IQs? I have this problem despite being tested to be in the high range. My visual-spatial abilities are higher than my verbal, though. I forgot my writing at the doctor's and had to write it all out again from memory in the waiting room because I knew I couldn't articulate it otherwise, and it'd risk me freaking out in front of her out of stress and frustration. This is common on the spectrum, but there are also many with AS who are verbally fluent.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Kon said:


> Me too. For me I feel like all these below are related in some way:
> 
> 1. Poor verbal communication, good written communication.
> 2. Good at recognition (multiple choice) but very poor in recall (essay-type questions).
> ...


Anxiety can exacerbate any of the above or even cause them. They're not considered normal if they interfere with functioning.

In relation to the autism spectrum, number 1 is frequently noted. With number 2, the former makes sense but the latter problem with essay questions isn't attributed to recall itself (excellent or intact rote learning is often observed) but to other cognitive attributes such as local processing bias and systemising. They could also have trouble organising information into an essay, which would be part of an executive functioning problem. There are various domains of executive functioning and it's a confusing construct that overlaps with others. It includes mental flexibility, distinguishing relevant information, and keeping a goal in mind while executing the individual steps. This latter one requires working memory to be OK. Good executive functioning also involves planning, sustaining attention, inhibiting irrelevant responses and learning from experience. Some studies suggest some memory problems in ASD may not be due to memory so much as executive dysfunction and info processing: more problems show up with increasing test complexity.

With 3, there's often trouble with facial recognition and many have prosopagnosia. There can also be difficulties in certain domains of memory. The memory for names you mention here depends on whether you see or hear the names.

With 4, this would be likely in ASDs due to executive dysfunction, for instance. With lab work, there can be difficulties following steps, grasping context, working with others, and motor issues.

A neuropsych profile will indicate the domains of executive functioning and memory in which you may have problems. These can be caused by various overlapping conditions, not just ASD, but neuropsychs concentrate on profiles more than specific diagnoses, so they might say your results indicate a right hemisphere weakness (as in NVLD and AS). These tests are not diagnostic - only the behavioural criteria are. Also, some of the tests are not very sensitive or don't translate well to real-life deficits in these domains. People can score within norms on certain tests but still have significant real-life issues in these domains. However many of the tests will show up any problems so it's worth being tested. You can get some done for free if you become a study participant. Some may not require ASD diagnosis if they're using a multiple case studies methodology rather than straight group comparisons. Next week I'm a research participant for working memory and language skills in AS.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

tigrotti said:


> I have neither autism nor a language processing disorder. I am strongest visually and kinesthetically (artist), but I am perfectly fine in average day conversations, better at eye-contact and intuition than most people, and suffer from tension-like headaches every day. I rack it down to some kind of memory/recall disorder that gets worse as I age. I was certifiably much more intelligent in grade school, and I find that sad since I'm only 23 years old. Too young to be having these kind of problems!
> 
> Kon: I, too, am better at recognition (logic/common sense), but very poor in recall (rote/book smarts); and when I see people from many years ago I can still remember that I know them, but not recall their names. I am unable to remember song lyrics unless the song is playing, and I have trouble retelling scenes from movies, books, or jokes. When I remember conversations, I can't usually remember what was said, but I can remember the feelings I had while the conversation was happening. The feelings part may be because I am high sensitive though.


I am concerned about the headaches paired with the fact that your cognitive symptoms are getting worse as you get older. Have you ever been to a doctor about this? I think it would be a good idea to check this out. If it's getting worse it could be a tumor or some other medical condition. At 23 you're too young to have age related memory loss. Learning differences typically don't get worse and usually people deal with them better over time.

It's not typical for cognitive symptoms to get worse over time unless you have a medical condition or if you are in your 50s and up.

If there is nothing medically wrong you might want to have an educational assessment just to know what is going on so you can cope with it better. I know at my community college and university they used to provide this free at the Disability Resource Center. If you know what's causing it you can compensate for it better.


----------

